# Liquid shampoo



## soapgirltami (Aug 17, 2015)

I love making liquid soap, it's such a thing of beauty. Does anyone know how to create a recipe for shampoo that won't leave hair feeling too heavy or stripped? Thanks, I appreciate any input on the subject


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 18, 2015)

If it doesn't have to be clear, couldn't you make Ginnie's recipe from the famous shampoo bar thread?


----------



## soapgirltami (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh thank you, I'll take a look at that


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 18, 2015)

But do bear in mind that I am no LS expert, so I don't know how well all recipes translate from bar to LS.


----------



## lsg (Aug 18, 2015)

Try Susan's blog for recipes using surfactants:
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/05/shampoo-instructions-for-making-shampoo.html


----------



## Paintguru (Oct 14, 2015)

Any thoughts on where to buy the surfactants Susan discusses?  I'm having a hard time finding them all in one place.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 14, 2015)

Paintguru said:


> Any thoughts on where to buy the surfactants Susan discusses? I'm having a hard time finding them all in one place.


 
I would try lotion crafter or ingredients to die for .


----------



## couch0 (Oct 15, 2015)

Makingcosmetics has so many ingredients. Brambleberry also


----------

